# Playa Del Ingles lawyer



## Ann Jay Cee (Dec 10, 2014)

Please can anyone recommend an English speaking lawyer in Playa Del Ingles Gran Canaria who can deal with a house purchase for me?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ann Jay Cee said:


> Please can anyone recommend an English speaking lawyer in Playa Del Ingles Gran Canaria who can deal with a house purchase for me?



I googled," Abogados Playa Del Ingles," and came up with quite a few, however this one show an English service.

Despacho de abogados Playa del Inglés, San Bartolomé de Tirajana - Elejabeitia Abogados S.L.


----------



## Ann Jay Cee (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for your help, Hepa.


----------

